# Suggestions on how to remove rebar from frozen ground?



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

We have tried hitting them on the sides with a hammer and tried chiseling the ground but have so far only removed 4 out if 80! Any suggestions??


----------



## tupes (Sep 18, 2011)

Maybe try heating it up a little. With a torch but not to where it breaks of course.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Make a stake puller. Take an 8' long 2x4, and drill a hole about 3 or 4 inches from the end. Use a bolt through the hole to attach a piece of chain (approximately 18 inches long) to the 2x4. To pull the rebar out of the ground, set up a cinder block on end several inches from the rebar. Lay the 2x4 on the cinder block so the chain dangles from the end of the board directly above the rebar. Wrap the chain tightly around the rebar 2 or 3 times, and use the cinder block as a fulcrum, and the 2x4 as a lever. The chain may slip off a few tmes, but try wrapping it around the rebar different ways until you find a way that it grabs best.

EDIT: I suggested using a cinder block as the fulcrum because where I worked, they were convieniently available, but any solid object would work...a piece of 6x6, a small log, even an old tire rim.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow Pumpkinhead!! Thanks


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

You're quite welcome. Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> You're quite welcome. Let me know how it works for you.


I didn't have a chance to get any of you suggested supplies and as I was chiseling into the ground, my neighbor came out with a vise grip that did the trick. I just clamped around each bar, locked it, turned a couple times to loosen it and voila


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Tears are good, warm lubrication for removing frozen rebar. I usually wait until the thaw.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Try pounding them down a little, to break them loose, then pull them up.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

attach xmas display to them and worry about it in Jan


----------



## tupes (Sep 18, 2011)

Unk said:


> attach xmas display to them and worry about it in Jan


That's a good idea.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Unk said:


> attach xmas display to them and worry about it in Jan


Here in Alaska, we don't thaw out until May


----------

